#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Fujikura 12s

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Alguém tem a fujukura 12s em produção em FTTH? Podem expor as experiências? E Orientek T40 ou outra Orientek?

----------


## portalink

Temos a 22s, varias fusões a 0.00 db de perda, muito boa.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Temos a 22s, varias fusões a 0.00 db de perda, muito boa.


Essa informação é obtidas do OTDR ou é o que o visor da máquina informa ?

----------


## portalink

> Essa informação é obtidas do OTDR ou é o que o visor da máquina informa ?


Informado pelo visor da máquina, mas temos fusões feitas aqui que a emenda não aparece no OTDR, sabemos que está lá por conta do projeto.

----------


## djjeantechno

a unica reclamaçao dela , que a manutenção dela é caríssima, meu forno parou , queimou o cpu do forno e a resistencia 11 mil para arrumar

----------


## cometa

> a unica reclamaçao dela , que a manutenção dela é caríssima, meu forno parou , queimou o cpu do forno e a resistencia 11 mil para arrumar


O reparo vai ficar quase o preço de uma Orientek T40, que perde 0.01 db.

----------


## portalink

> a unica reclamaçao dela , que a manutenção dela é caríssima, meu forno parou , queimou o cpu do forno e a resistencia 11 mil para arrumar


Quanto tempo de uso? Ou foi outra situação? Com este valor já da pra comprar outra.

----------

